# Il Governo Conte. La lista dei Ministri.



## admin (31 Maggio 2018)

Lista dei ministri ufficiale. Giuramento venerdì 1 giugno alle ore 16:00.

Ministero dello Sviluppo economico unificato col ministero del Lavoro e affari sociali e vicepresidente del Consiglio: Luigi Di Maio (M5s)

Ministro degli Interni e vicepresidente del Consiglio: Matteo Salvini (Lega)

Sottosegretario alla Presidenza del Consiglio: Giancarlo Giorgetti

Ministro dell'Economia: Giovanni Tria (Preside della facoltà di Economia dell'università Tor Vergata)

Ministro per gli Affari europei: Paolo Savona

Ministro degli Esteri: Enzo Moavero Milanesi (ex-ministro nei governi Monti e Letta)

Ministro dei rapporti con il Parlamento: Riccardo Fraccaro (M5s)

Ministro alla Pubblica amministrazione: Giulia Bongiorno 

Ministro Affari regionali e autonomie: Erika Stefani (Lega) 

Ministro per il Sud: Barbara Lezzi (M5s)

Ministro per la Disabilità: Lorenzo Fontana (Lega)

Ministro della Giustizia Alfonso Bonafede (M5s)

Ministro della Difesa: Elisabetta Trenta (M5s)

Ministro delle Politiche agricole: Gianmarco Centinaio (Lega)

Ministro delle Infrastrutture: Tolinellii (M5s)

Ministro dell'Istruzione: Marco Bussetti (vicino alla Lega)

Ministro dei Beni culturali e turismo: Alberto Bonisoli (M5s)

Ministro della Salute: Giulia Grillo (M5s)

Ministro dell'ambiente: Sergio Costa (M5S)


----------



## varvez (31 Maggio 2018)

Buon lavoro


----------



## fabri47 (31 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lista dei ministri ufficiale. Giuramento venerdì 1 giugno alle ore 16:00.
> 
> Ministero dello Sviluppo economico unificato col ministero del Lavoro e affari sociali e vicepresidente del Consiglio: Luigi Di Maio (M5s)
> 
> ...


Auguri! Speriamo facciano FINALMENTE qualcosa...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Maggio 2018)

Mi incuriosisce il ministero per la disabilità.

Ho scoperto ora che Giulia Grillo è un medico. Direi che è un bell'upgrade rispetto alla lorenzin come ministro della sanità


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (31 Maggio 2018)

Alle infrastutture e trasporti c'è Tolinelli non Coltorti.


----------



## Konrad (31 Maggio 2018)

Ma nel 2018 dobbiamo ancora avere un "ministero per il sud"? In effetti altrimenti i clientelismi "puliti" del nuovo che avanza vengono meno


----------



## fabri47 (31 Maggio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Mi incuriosisce il ministero per la disabilità.
> 
> Ho scoperto ora che Giulia Grillo è un medico. Direi che è un bell'upgrade rispetto alla lorenzin come ministro della sanità


Vero!


----------



## Mille e una notte (31 Maggio 2018)

Sta succedendo veramente?

Sergio Costa non c'è?


----------



## fabri47 (31 Maggio 2018)

Ahahah a La7 da Formigli ora c'è uno che ha detto: "Ci sono dei fascisti in questo governo che trattano gli immigrati come m...e". 

Già stanno delirando.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (31 Maggio 2018)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Ma nel 2018 dobbiamo ancora avere un "ministero per il sud"? In effetti altrimenti i clientelismi "puliti" del nuovo che avanza vengono meno



ci tenevi davvero ribadirlo XD 

cmq visto la terra dei fuochi.. il MOS e la Mafia in generale 
non mi pare una cattiva idea... 
li ci sono un bel po di problemi di salute.. 

p.s. x intenderci so benissimo che la Mafia si trova in tutta Italia


----------



## admin (31 Maggio 2018)

*Zucconi:"In questo governo ci sono fascisti che vogliono cacciare gli stranieri".*


----------



## admin (31 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Zucconi:"In questo governo ci sono fascisti che vogliono cacciare gli stranieri".*



I fassisti!11!!!!!1!


----------



## admin (31 Maggio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ahahah a La7 da Formigli ora c'è uno che ha detto: "Ci sono dei fascisti in questo governo che trattano gli immigrati come m...e".
> 
> Già stanno delirando.



E' quell'idiota di Zucconi di Renzpubblica


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (31 Maggio 2018)

ahhh lo dice Rolex e dentiera 
ok


----------



## fabri47 (31 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' quell'idiota di Zucconi di Renzpubblica


Ottime notizie comunque. Ora sono più ottimista, spero di sentire ancora dichiarazioni del genere nei prossimi giorni.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (31 Maggio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ottime notizie comunque. Ora sono più ottimista, spero di sentire ancora dichiarazioni del genere nei prossimi giorni.



Io aspetto al varco Fonzarelli e l'uomo di gomma 
è solo una questine di tempo


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' quell'idiota di Zucconi di Renzpubblica



Su Twitter ogni volta che scrive 300 insulti. 

Sta DELIRANDO , sta impazzendo .


----------



## Konrad (31 Maggio 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> ci tenevi davvero ribadirlo XD
> 
> cmq visto la terra dei fuochi.. il MOS e la Mafia in generale
> non mi pare una cattiva idea...
> ...



Esistono già le strutture che si occupano delle mafie e dei reati in generale, basterebbe potenziale.
I vari ministeri del Mezzogiorno o del Sud (termine più al passo coi tempi) hanno sempre e solo significato assistenzialismo. Ma d'altra parte, ripeto, c'era da attenderselo...reddito di cittadinanza...plebiscito...ministero


----------



## fabri47 (31 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Su Twitter ogni volta che scrive 300 insulti.
> 
> Sta DELIRANDO , sta impazzendo .


Se quei tweet li facesse uno di destra, sarebbe reputato il nuovo Hitler come minimo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Maggio 2018)

Il mantra del fascismo ci accompagnerà per anni se il governo tiene ovviamente.

Ogni roba che dicono e fanno sarà fascista


----------



## Igniorante (31 Maggio 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ahahah a La7 da Formigli ora c'è uno che ha detto: "Ci sono dei fascisti in questo governo che trattano gli immigrati come m...e".
> 
> Già stanno delirando.



Con le dovute tutele a chi veramente emigra per ragioni SERIE, non è detto che ciò sarebbe un male


----------



## 7vinte (31 Maggio 2018)

Auguri,spero durino poco


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (31 Maggio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Auguri,spero durino poco



questi commenti.. dimostrano quanto volete bene all'Italia


----------



## luis4 (31 Maggio 2018)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Ma nel 2018 dobbiamo ancora avere un "ministero per il sud"? In effetti altrimenti i clientelismi "puliti" del nuovo che avanza vengono meno



infatti ci vorrebbe un piano marshall altro che ministero


----------



## luis4 (31 Maggio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Auguri,spero durino poco



se non ci sono loro c'è il pd, rendiamoci conto. Silvio ormai è sulla via della guarigione spirituale.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Maggio 2018)

Ho dato un'occhiata al programma di formigli, madonna mia se sono di parte, ho chiuso subito


----------



## BossKilla7 (31 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Zucconi:"In questo governo ci sono fascisti che vogliono cacciare gli stranieri".*



Hanno tornati!1!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Maggio 2018)

Figurarsi , ora ogni cosa che faranno sarà da fascisti.

Ora le parole stanno a 0. Testa bassa e lavorare che siamo già nella M.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (31 Maggio 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Sta succedendo veramente?
> 
> Sergio Costa non c'è?



Si, ministero dell''ambiente, persona integerrima, temevo che il ministero finisse alla lega, in peggior partito in tema ambientale

quello che non ho compreso è perche a Centinaio nel ministero alle politiche agricole è stato dato anche il controllo delle politiche forestali, brutto compromesso

Comunque in generale erano anni che non si vedevano ministri con tali competenze,
vediamo i risultati e cerchiamo di non trasformarci in pidioti o Berluscocerebri,
dovremo essere vigili e critici


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Maggio 2018)

*New York Times: Governo italiano disastro, in mano ai populisti *


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Maggio 2018)

*Le Pios ( Francia ) : un governo di ciarlatani che rovinerà anche noi *


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Maggio 2018)

Dite che si ammazzerà Cazzola ora?


----------



## luis4 (31 Maggio 2018)

*CNN: Il presidente nomina nuovo primo ministro populista*
*Financial Times: Il presidente dell'Italia approva il governo populista di Roma*


----------



## Trumpusconi (31 Maggio 2018)

Vedendo tutti questi insulti dall'estero, sono certo che abbiamo fatto la scelta giusta.
Torneremo una grande nazione! Forza Conte!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Maggio 2018)

I commenti negativi della stampa sono un bene. Mi ricorda un po' la vicenda Milan, quando parlano bene l'inculata è servita. Vedi le parole al miele per Montella, Kalinic l'attaccante ideale per il Milan ecc...

Ricordo anche le leccate a Monti


----------



## Mille e una notte (31 Maggio 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Si, ministero dell''ambiente, persona integerrima, temevo che il ministero finisse alla lega, in peggior partito in tema ambientale
> 
> quello che non ho compreso è perche a Centinaio nel ministero alle politiche agricole è stato dato anche il controllo delle politiche forestali, brutto compromesso
> 
> ...


Sulla seconda parte non saprei. 
Di Sergio costa avevo letto nel pre elezioni quando uscì il suo nome nella lista 5 stelle, e tutti ne parlavano molto bene. 

Si ecco non pretendiamo la perfezione, un passo alla volta. 

Nel complesso forse ci sarebbe da esultare. Ma siamo stati abituati così male che la prudenza viene prima di tutto.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Maggio 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Sulla seconda parte non saprei.
> Di Sergio costa avevo letto nel pre elezioni quando uscì il suo nome nella lista 5 stelle, e tutti ne parlavano molto bene.
> 
> Si ecco non pretendiamo la perfezione, un passo alla volta.
> ...



A me preoccupa il fatto che la persona media si aspetta i miracoli e la soluzione di tutti i problemi nel giro di un giorno.


----------



## Trumpusconi (31 Maggio 2018)

Comunque, chi critica il governo senza che si sia nemmeno insediato, considerando quello da cui veniamo, secondo me non è intellettualmente onesto.
Opinione mia eh.


----------



## Victorss (31 Maggio 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Comunque, chi critica il governo senza che si sia nemmeno insediato, considerando quello da cui veniamo, secondo me non è intellettualmente onesto.
> Opinione mia eh.


Sei davvero molto umile, non credo sia un opinione ma un dato di fatto.


----------



## Mille e una notte (31 Maggio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> I commenti negativi della stampa sono un bene. Mi ricorda un po' la vicenda Milan, quando parlano bene l'inculata è servita. Vedi le parole al miele per Montella, Kalinic l'attaccante ideale per il Milan ecc...
> 
> Ricordo anche le leccate a Monti


Se la stessa stampa scrisse positivamente quanto andò al governo Renzi, allora sarebbe SCIENTIFICAMENTE un bene


----------



## fabri47 (31 Maggio 2018)

Chiedo scusa visto che ho sbagliato nel post del topic precedente, perciò chiedo ad [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] di correggere il ministro dei trasporti che è Danilo Toninelli (M5s), l'unico ad essere cambiato tra i ministri emersi in giornata. Ed aggiungere Sergio Costa (M5s), ministro dell'ambiente.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (31 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *New York Times: Governo italiano disastro, in mano ai populisti *





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *Le Pios ( Francia ) : un governo di ciarlatani che rovinerà anche noi *


----------



## luis4 (31 Maggio 2018)

la7, hanno cercato di bloccare paragone mentre parlava di corporation e finanza con voce fuorionda.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (31 Maggio 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Comunque, chi critica il governo senza che si sia nemmeno insediato, considerando quello da cui veniamo, secondo me non è intellettualmente onesto.
> Opinione mia eh.



Stessa cosa quando fu eletto Trump, sto aspettando ancora la terza guerra mondiale, i campi di concentramento per i messicani e il decadimento economico degli Stati Uniti


----------



## juventino (31 Maggio 2018)

Io spero con tutto il cuore che un piano B concreto per uscire dall'euro ce l'abbiano perché altrimenti non ha neanche senso presentarsi dinanzi alla BCE a trattare, in quanto ha mezzi per farci a pezzettini in un istante. In questo momento l'UE e la Germania sono più vulnerabili del solito dopo anni a causa dei dazi di Trump e della situazione disastrosa della Deutsche Bank, è un occasione d'oro per forzare la mano.


----------



## luis4 (31 Maggio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Io spero con tutto il cuore che un piano B concreto per uscire dall'euro ce l'abbiano perché altrimenti non ha neanche senso presentarsi dinanzi alla BCE a trattare, in quanto ha mezzi per farci a pezzettini in un istante. In questo momento l'UE e la Germania sono più vulnerabili del solito dopo anni a causa dei dazi di Trump e della situazione disastrosa della Deutsche Bank, è un occasione d'oro per forzare la mano.



magari ma è utopia


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Maggio 2018)

Zucconi su La7 sta andando fuori di testa.

Gli asili per gli italiani è roba da Fassisti !!!!! Non capendo che è una questione di rimodulazione delle graduatorie dove se sei italiano hai meno punti dello straniero .


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Maggio 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> la7, hanno cercato di bloccare paragone mentre parlava di corporation e finanza con voce fuorionda.



Visto pure io. Parlano tutti sparando le solite idiozie contro, nessuna interruzione, parla paragone e parte il problema tecnico. Ridicoli. Fanno schifo. Saranno anni durissimi per quanto concerne i media. 

La cosa più ridicola è stata quando hanno mostrato il video del piccione per dar contro Salvini. Ma che roba è? Cosa c'è di così scandaloso in quello che ha detto?


----------



## Mille e una notte (31 Maggio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> A me preoccupa il fatto che la persona media si aspetta i miracoli e la soluzione di tutti i problemi nel giro di un giorno.


Male molto male, perché non ci sarà nessun miracolo. Non è una questione di volare bassi. Ci sono dei tempi fisiologici da rispettare. Certe cose magari non sono difficili di per sé, ma appunto serve tempo. Anni per esempio. O meglio, più governi. 

Inoltre se è vero che il pesce puzza dalla testa, anche il corpo conta. Saranno cambiati gli elementi "alti", ma se c erano mele marce in "basso", ci sono ancora ora. 

Il governo del cambiamento da solo imho non basta. Se cambiamento dev essere, bisogna sradicare quella stessa cultura corrotta e illegale in cose più piccole. Per dirne una gli impiegati comunali che timbrano il badge e non vanno a lavorare.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (31 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Zucconi:"In questo governo ci sono fascisti che vogliono cacciare gli stranieri".*



Non "gli stranieri", solo i clandestini che - guarda caso - sono il 90% di quelli che arrivano e che PER LEGGE dovrebbero essere espulsi non avendo titolo per stare qui...


----------



## BossKilla7 (31 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Zucconi su La7 sta andando fuori di testa.
> 
> Gli asili per gli italiani è roba da Fassisti !!!!! Non capendo che è una questione di rimodulazione delle graduatorie dove se sei italiano hai meno punti dello straniero .



Hanno i vermi nel cervello


----------



## leviatano (31 Maggio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Io spero con tutto il cuore che un piano B concreto per uscire dall'euro ce l'abbiano perché altrimenti non ha neanche senso presentarsi dinanzi alla BCE a trattare, in quanto ha mezzi per farci a pezzettini in un istante. In questo momento l'UE e la Germania sono più vulnerabili del solito dopo anni a causa dei dazi di Trump e della situazione disastrosa della Deutsche Bank, è un occasione d'oro per forzare la mano.



Datemi del complottista, ma da buon colonia atlantica, secondo me non è un caso l'attuazione di questo governo proprio nel giorno in cui si attivano i dazi di Trump. La Germania si appresta ad avere un 2018 a calci nei denti, per tutte le situazioni che si stanno creando intorno. soprattutto per gli affari tra Cina e Stati Uniti appena siglati nel campo delle automobili.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (31 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *New York Times: Governo italiano disastro, in mano ai populisti *





Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Stessa cosa quando fu eletto Trump, sto aspettando ancora* la terza guerra mondiale*, i campi di concentramento per i messicani e il decadimento economico degli Stati Uniti



Ultima Guerra Mondiale 

prova a farti le vacanze ai Baltici 
e chiedi cosa ci fanno tutti li... 

dovremmo ringraziare Putin altroché


----------



## leviatano (31 Maggio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *New York Times: Governo italiano disastro, in mano ai populisti *



Questi stanno ancora ai sondaggi di Hilary in vantaggio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Maggio 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Io spero con tutto il cuore che un piano B concreto per uscire dall'euro ce l'abbiano perché altrimenti non ha neanche senso presentarsi dinanzi alla BCE a trattare, in quanto ha mezzi per farci a pezzettini in un istante. In questo momento l'UE e la Germania sono più vulnerabili del solito dopo anni a causa dei dazi di Trump e della situazione disastrosa della Deutsche Bank, è un occasione d'oro per forzare la mano.


Non facciamo gli irresponsabili; uscire dall'Euro significherebbe piombare in una nuova recessione, ma senza precedenti, peggiore sia del 1929 che del 2008. Alt! Prima che mi accusi di europeismo, ti dico subito che io sono il primo a criticare quest'Europa ultra liberista e predatoria, ma la soluzione non è uscire di colpo; la soluzione dev'essere la creazione di un'opposizione forte e compatta interna all'UE, verosimilmente mediterranea, che pretenda la ridiscussione dei trattati come mai si è fatto nella storia di quest'istituzione.
Io non so se il governo giallo-verde sia in grado di fare una cosa del genere, ma non dev'essere in grado di fare l'Italexit, perché sarebbe una catastrofe non soltanto per noi, ma per tutto il sistema economico occidentale.


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Maggio 2018)

Il tipo a La7 gli ha detto a Cuperlo : quelli di sinistra di oggi sono i ricchi che dicono va bene lo straniero perché l unico che conoscono è la donna delle pulizie. 

La tocca piano insomma


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il tipo a La7 gli ha detto a Cuperlo : quelli di sinistra di oggi sono i ricchi che dicono va bene lo straniero perché l unico che conoscono è la donna delle pulizie.
> 
> La tocca piano insomma



Chi è questo idolo?


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Chi è questo idolo?



Un italo americano che gli ha detto che i radical chic hanno fallito in America e italia perché non parlano più di sinistra perché non lo sono più. Gli ha detto che continuano a pensare alle minoranze e gay e si dimenticano dei loro compaesani .

L ha ucciso


----------



## PheelMD (1 Giugno 2018)

leviatano ha scritto:


> Questi stanno ancora ai sondaggi di Hilary in vantaggio.



Sì sì, Hillary al 70%


----------



## juventino (1 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non facciamo gli irresponsabili; uscire dall'Euro significherebbe piombare in una nuova recessione, ma senza precedenti, peggiore sia del 1929 che del 2008. Alt! Prima che mi accusi di europeismo, ti dico subito che io sono il primo a criticare quest'Europa ultra liberista e predatoria, ma la soluzione non è uscire di colpo; la soluzione dev'essere la creazione di un'opposizione forte e compatta interna all'UE, verosimilmente mediterranea, che pretenda la ridiscussione dei trattati come mai si è fatto nella storia di quest'istituzione.
> Io non so se il governo giallo-verde sia in grado di fare una cosa del genere, ma non dev'essere in grado di fare l'Italexit, perché sarebbe una catastrofe non soltanto per noi, ma per tutto il sistema economico occidentale.



Splendidi non c'è un solo motivo valido per l'Italia per continuare a stare nell'UE. E poi senza un forte deterrente a Draghi gli basta letteralmente schioccare le dita per ridurci in condizioni ancora peggiori di un'eventuale Italexit gestita male. Per farti capire come stanno le cose la BCE potrebbe smettere di comprare i titoli di stato italiani anche domani mattina. Questi sono spietati, li devi prendere a muso durissimo, non come quei buffoni di Tsipras e Varoufakis che si sono presentati a Bruxelles senza niente in tasca.


----------



## juventino (1 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Un italo americano che gli ha detto che i radical chic hanno fallito in America e italia perché non parlano più di sinistra perché non lo sono più. Gli ha detto che continuano a pensare alle minoranze e gay e si dimenticano dei loro compaesani .
> 
> L ha ucciso



Prendete un ricco magnate di Wall Street e/o della Silicon Valley e ficcategli in bocca due scemenze liberal a favore di minoranze e omosessuali. Questi sono i politici di "sinistra" del 2018.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Giugno 2018)

Su twitter i piddini in delirio 

Gente che ha paura e pensa si ritorni al regime fascista 

Ma la terza guerra mondiale di Trump quando arriva? Son due anni che aspetto, ci vuole ancora tanto?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Giugno 2018)

Speriamo bene.
Ultima speranza per l'italia. Se falliscono anche questi due partiti, è finita.


----------



## vota DC (1 Giugno 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Prendete un ricco magnate di Wall Street e/o della Silicon Valley e ficcategli in bocca due scemenze liberal a favore di minoranze e omosessuali. Questi sono i politici di "sinistra" del 2018.



Mah, quello qualcosina raccatterebbe. Aggiungici che mentre fa questo fa pure sparate contro il patriarcato e i maschi cattivoni e contemporaneamente difende gli islamisti.



Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Su twitter i piddini in delirio
> 
> Gente che ha paura e pensa si ritorni al regime fascista



Accusavano pure Minniti di essere fascista quindi quello ci fa. Molti piddini hanno osservato che Mattarella poteva appunto usare Salvini agli interni come scusa per far saltare il governo piuttosto che Conte.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (1 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Zucconi:"In questo governo ci sono fascisti che vogliono cacciare gli stranieri".*



Meglio!


----------



## malos (1 Giugno 2018)

Altra bomba contro l'Italia. "The Guardian" riporta le parole di benvenuto del presidente della Commissione Europea Junker al nuovo Governo: *"Gli italiani hanno bisogno di lavorare di più ed essere meno corrotti, devono prendersi cura delle regioni più povere d'Italia smettendo di dare sempre la colpa all'Europa. Prendersi cura significa più lavoro, meno corruzione, serietà. Li aiuteremo come abbiamo sempre fatto ma no al gioco di scaricare le responsabilità sull'Europa".*

Dura la reazione di Tajani che ha chiesto di smentire immediatamente le frasi incriminate perchè fossero vere sarebbero inaccettabili.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (1 Giugno 2018)

malos ha scritto:


> Altra bomba contro l'Italia. "The Guardian" riporta le parole di benvenuto del presidente della Commissione Europea Junker al nuovo Governo: *"Gli italiani hanno bisogno di lavorare di più ed essere meno corrotti, devono prendersi cura delle regioni più povere d'Italia smettendo di dare sempre la colpa all'Europa. Prendersi cura significa più lavoro, meno corruzione, serietà. Li aiuteremo come abbiamo sempre fatto ma no al gioco di scaricare le responsabilità sull'Europa".*
> 
> Dura la reazione di Tajani che ha chiesto di smentire immediatamente le frasi incriminate perchè fossero vere sarebbero inaccettabili.



Le parole di Junker sono indelicate, ma fondamentalmente vere, è la ragione per cui finalmente gli Italiani hanno dato un calcio nel sedere a Berlusconi e al PD, provando a mettere al governo persone serie, ora attendiamo i fatti...


----------



## malos (1 Giugno 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Le parole di Junker sono indelicate, ma fondamentalmente vere, è la ragione per cui finalmente gli Italiani hanno dato un calcio nel sedere a Berlusconi e al PD, provando a mettere al governo persone serie, ora attendiamo i fatti...



Purtroppo non ha tutti i torti ma adesso che c'è lo spauracchio di questo nuovo corso tutti azzannano con più gusto la nostra carcassa.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Giugno 2018)

in bocca al lupo


----------



## Mille e una notte (1 Giugno 2018)

*Spread in netto calo. Piazza affari apre in rialzo. *


----------



## James Watson (1 Giugno 2018)

Buon lavoro al nuovo governo! staremo a vedere che combineranno.

P.S. com'era la storia di "Mattarella non permetterà mai la formazione di un governo M5s + Lega"?

Forse dovremmo imparare ad essere meno drammatici e più equilibrati (tutti)


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Giugno 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Splendidi non c'è un solo motivo valido per l'Italia per continuare a stare nell'UE. E poi senza un forte deterrente a Draghi gli basta letteralmente schioccare le dita per ridurci in condizioni ancora peggiori di un'eventuale Italexit gestita male. Per farti capire come stanno le cose la BCE potrebbe smettere di comprare i titoli di stato italiani anche domani mattina. Questi sono spietati, li devi prendere a muso durissimo, non come quei buffoni di Tsipras e Varoufakis che si sono presentati a Bruxelles senza niente in tasca.


Perdonami, ma questo non può essere uno scambio di opinioni: se l'Italia esce, crolla tutta la zona euro con relativa nuova recessione, ben peggiore di quella del 2008; da qui non si scappa. 
Da quando è stata creata l'UE, debiti e crediti sono diventati talmente interrelati da rendere inevitabile un nuovo collasso in caso di uscita di un paese membro. 
Puoi non credere a me, ma credi agli stessi economisti no euro che lo sostengono, tipo Nordvig, che, pur avendo scritto con Bagnai a favore dell'uscita dall'euro, scrisse anni prima con Firoozye degli effetti devastanti di un'eventuale uscita e sempre con Bagnai, ed altri economisti, firmò il Manifesto di solidarietà europea in cui si riaffermavano i medesimi pericoli.
L'opposizione a quest'Europa va fatta dal'interno e non va fatta da soli, chiaramente.


----------



## juventino (1 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Perdonami, ma questo non può essere uno scambio di opinioni: se l'Italia esce, crolla tutta la zona euro con relativa nuova recessione, ben peggiore di quella del 2008; da qui non si scappa.
> Da quando è stata creata l'UE, debiti e crediti sono diventati talmente interrelati da rendere inevitabile un nuovo collasso in caso di uscita di un paese membro.
> Puoi non credere a me, ma credi agli stessi economisti no euro che lo sostengono, tipo Nordvig, che, pur avendo scritto con Bagnai a favore dell'uscita dall'euro, scrisse anni prima con Firoozye degli effetti devastanti di un'eventuale uscita e sempre con Bagnai, ed altri economisti, firmò il Manifesto di solidarietà europea in cui si riaffermavano i medesimi pericoli.
> L'opposizione a quest'Europa va fatta dal'interno e non va fatta da soli, chiaramente.



Una nuova recessione è un prezzo che sarei ben disposto a pagare pur di mettere fine all’Eurozona e l’UE. Pensare di cambiare l’Europa dall’interno è solo un’illusione, basta leggere i trattati di Lisbona per rendersene conto.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (1 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Perdonami, ma questo non può essere uno scambio di opinioni: se l'Italia esce, crolla tutta la zona euro con relativa nuova recessione, ben peggiore di quella del 2008; da qui non si scappa.
> Da quando è stata creata l'UE, debiti e crediti sono diventati talmente interrelati da rendere inevitabile un nuovo collasso in caso di uscita di un paese membro.
> Puoi non credere a me, ma credi agli stessi economisti no euro che lo sostengono, tipo Nordvig, che, pur avendo scritto con Bagnai a favore dell'uscita dall'euro, scrisse anni prima con Firoozye degli effetti devastanti di un'eventuale uscita e sempre con Bagnai, ed altri economisti, firmò il Manifesto di solidarietà europea in cui si riaffermavano i medesimi pericoli.
> L'opposizione a quest'Europa va fatta dal'interno e non va fatta da soli, chiaramente.



Guarda, io mi considero europeista, ma perchè in un mondo in cui occore competere con giganti come il blocco anglosassone, la Cina, la Russia, oltretutto poco democratici e un pò guerrafondai, un Europa divisa è destinata a un tremendo declino,
Non ho problemi a pensare che il paese guida dell'Europa debba essere la Germania, sempre che rinunci all'egoismo e alla prepotenza che la contradistinta negli ultimi anni per sposare un progetto di UE in cui sia un faro di serietà, competenza, disciplina, ma anche di democraticità e solidarietà. Insomma la Germania che apprezzavamo negli anni 90, era solo una maschera?

Per l'uscita dall'Euro o addirittura dalla stessa UE però c'è molta informazionedi parte, certo, chiaro che ci relegheremmo a un ruolo di paese marginario nell'economia politica mondiale, ma stai sicuro che finanziariamente non sarebbe così drammatico come viene dipinto,
Gli Italiani nonostante tutto hanno 10.000 Miliardi di risparmi, più che sufficenti per acquisire il terzo di debito pubblico che viene detenuto da investitori stranieri, poi con la ristampa della propria moneta e un oculata gestione della svalutazione della lira, potremmo addirittura essere molto competitivi, 
Anche perchè certi scenari del mondo produttivo sono molto cambiati, oggi dipendiamo meno da petrolio e materie prime, che erano la base nel periodo industriale post bellico.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Giugno 2018)

Non capisco sta storia del populismo e degli estremisti, la Lega e 5s a differenza di molti partiti in Europa, non sono per nulla estremisti o populisti. Anzi ci sono partiti molto peggiori, tra l'altro ci sono partiti nordici che sono molto molto peggiori di questi.

L'Italia ha necessariamente bisogno di due cose. Riforma della politica migratoria, visto che è invasa. Ed il reddito visto che c'è molta gente che muore di fare, ed in un paese civile ed industrializzato tutti hanno il diritto ad avere una base di entrata. Come succede in ogni paese.

La questione lavoro è più complessa. Lo stato non può creare posti di lavoro, è impossibile. Al massimo può stimolare le imprese tramite abbassamento di tasse. Ma per aumentare i posti di lavoro, la produzione dovrebbe crescere. Poi se vogliamo pensare che la Germania è il paese dei sogni senza disoccupazione quando hanno 10 persone che ognuno lavorano 3 ore al posto di uno che fa lo stesso lavoro lavorando 40


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (1 Giugno 2018)

con queste 3 grandi potenze cioè USA Russia e Cina 
Europa x contare qualcosa deve rimanere unita...
se no non avremmo speranze di ribattere contro di loro. 
Solo che un Europa in mani ai dei privati non va bene.. 
stanno portando i Paesi a perdere la loro Sovranità 
con manovre sanguinarie e spietate.. solo x i loro interessi. 

Quindi io spero che il Nuovo Governo prenda gli altri paesi in difficoltà 
per creare una grande coalizione(Spagna-Italia-Portogallo-Grecia-Francia ecc..insomma il sud dell'occidente)
per trattare con forza i trattati che stanno opprimendo i Popoli e far veramente un unione europea unità
ma i diritti civili e sociali devono rimane a prescindere della legge del mercato e della globalizzazione


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Giugno 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Una nuova recessione è un prezzo che sarei ben disposto a pagare* pur di mettere fine all’Eurozona e l’UE. Pensare di cambiare l’Europa dall’interno è solo un’illusione, basta leggere i trattati di Lisbona per rendersene conto.


Saresti disposto ad accettarla comodo a casa tua? Perdona i toni, ma mi sembra tu ne stia parlando con eccessiva superficialità. Recessione peggiore di quella del 2008 significherebbe disoccupazione a tappeto nell'ordine di milioni di persone, svalutazione dei salari per chi avrà ancora un lavoro, crescita 0 in tutto l'occidente ed aziende su aziende che chiudono i battenti; se ancora non ci siamo ripresi dopo dieci anni, con una nuova e peggiore recessione non ci riprenderemmo neanche dopo venti.
I burocrati europei saranno anche brutti e cattivi, ma ci sarà un motivo se si è evitato il default della Grecia in tutti i modi; siamo come un team di dieci persone aggrappate alla parete di una montagna, ma con un cavo che non può essere reciso: o si sale tutti insieme, anche se quelli sotto hanno la nausea, vomitano e sono stanchi, o si cade già tutti quanti.
L'illusione è affrontare una "Lehman brothers al quadrato", non pensare di cambiare i trattati europei dall'interno.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Giugno 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Guarda, io mi considero europeista, ma perchè in un mondo in cui occore competere con giganti come il blocco anglosassone, la Cina, la Russia, oltretutto poco democratici e un pò guerrafondai, un Europa divisa è destinata a un tremendo declino,
> Non ho problemi a pensare che il paese guida dell'Europa debba essere la Germania, sempre che rinunci all'egoismo e alla prepotenza che la contradistinta negli ultimi anni per sposare un progetto di UE in cui sia un faro di serietà, competenza, disciplina, ma anche di democraticità e solidarietà. Insomma la Germania che apprezzavamo negli anni 90, era solo una maschera?
> 
> Per l'uscita dall'Euro o addirittura dalla stessa UE però c'è molta informazionedi parte, certo, chiaro che ci relegheremmo a un ruolo di paese marginario nell'economia politica mondiale, ma stai sicuro che finanziariamente non sarebbe così drammatico come viene dipinto,
> ...





luis4 ha scritto:


> è impossibile una crisi dopo l'uscita dall'euro in quanto la nostra valuta svaluterebbe di almeno il 20% ed i nostri prodotti andrebbero a ruba in tutta europa e nel mondo. Ovviamente non è semplice ci vuole la mentalità, l'inteligenza che abbiamo perso dopo anni di lobomitizzazione del popolo. Un esempio? Ci serve l'iphone o va bene anche un telefono italiano? Ci serve la bmw o possiamo accontentarci di un auto italiana? Possiamo fare un piano marshall per produrre energia pulita? Tradotto siamo un grande paese e se riportassimo la nostra industria come era 15anni fa possiamo vivere tranquillamente con le nostre forze.



Perdonami tifoso, ma davvero non sai di cosa stai parlando se mi citi la svalutazione competitiva; svaluti per esportare, ma se tutti gli altri Stati sono in recessione anche peggiore della tua, chi compra? La svalutazione competitiva ha senso se altri paesi stanno in salute, non se tutti quelli che ti circondano colano a picco come te.
Io ve lo ripeto ripeto, non dovete fidarmi di me, ma degli stessi economisti no euro che ci dicono che non sarebbe fattibile un'uscita dall'euro; ridiscutere i trattati, fare opposizione politica a Bruxelles, creare un fronte comune: questa è la soluzione, non l'Italexit.


----------



## luis4 (1 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Saresti disposto ad accettarla comodo a casa tua? Perdona i toni, ma mi sembra tu ne stia parlando con eccessiva superficialità. Recessione peggiore di quella del 2008 significherebbe disoccupazione a tappeto nell'ordine di milioni di persone, svalutazione dei salari per chi avrà ancora un lavoro, crescita 0 in tutto l'occidente ed aziende su aziende che chiudono i battenti; se ancora non ci siamo ripresi dopo dieci anni, con una nuova e peggiore recessione non ci riprenderemmo neanche dopo venti.
> I burocrati europei saranno anche brutti e cattivi, ma ci sarà un motivo se si è evitato il default della Grecia in tutti i modi; siamo come un team di dieci persone aggrappate alla parete di una montagna, ma con un cavo che non può essere reciso: o si sale tutti insieme, anche se quelli sotto hanno la nausea, vomitano e sono stanchi, o si cade già tutti quanti.
> L'illusione è affrontare una "Lehman brothers al quadrato", non pensare di cambiare i trattati europei dall'interno.



è impossibile una crisi dopo l'uscita dall'euro in quanto la nostra valuta svaluterebbe di almeno il 20% ed i nostri prodotti andrebbero a ruba in tutta europa e nel mondo. Ovviamente non è semplice ci vuole la mentalità, l'inteligenza che abbiamo perso dopo anni di lobomitizzazione del popolo. Un esempio? Ci serve l'iphone o va bene anche un telefono italiano? Ci serve la bmw o possiamo accontentarci di un auto italiana? Possiamo fare un piano marshall per produrre energia pulita? Tradotto siamo un grande paese e se riportassimo la nostra industria come era 15anni fa possiamo vivere tranquillamente con le nostre forze.


----------



## luis4 (1 Giugno 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Perdonami tifoso, ma davvero non sai di cosa stai parlando se mi citi la svalutazione competitiva; svaluti per esportare, ma se tutti gli altri Stati sono in recessione anche peggiore della tua, chi compra? La svalutazione competitiva ha senso se altri paesi stanno in salute, non se tutti quelli che ti circondano colano a picco come te.
> Io ve lo ripeto ripeto, non dovete fidarmi di me, ma degli stessi economisti no euro che ci dicono che non sarebbe fattibile un'uscita dall'euro; ridiscutere i trattati, fare opposizione politica a Bruxelles, creare un fronte comune: questa è la soluzione, non l'Italexit.



Guarda che gli altri paesi non sono mica il burkina faso o il perù eh. Da non sottovalutare anche il fattore turismo, un tedesco o un inglese o un cinese verrà qui a fare vacanza con 2 soldi dunque avremmo sicuramente anche li molto piu lavoro. ma tanto è utopia è piu facile che diventiamo uno stato federato a sovranità limitata(tipo una regione a statuto speciale) piuttosto che usciamo dall'euro.


----------



## Clarenzio (1 Giugno 2018)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Ma nel 2018 dobbiamo ancora avere un "ministero per il sud"? In effetti altrimenti i clientelismi "puliti" del nuovo che avanza vengono meno



Junker è felice, del resto la povertà del Sud Italia è affar nostro...


----------



## Shmuk (1 Giugno 2018)

Per quanto riguarda l'uscita dall'Euro, sarebbe da considerare come la bomba atomica. Dobbiamo avercela pronta come possibilità, ma usarla solo all'estremo, dopo aver esperito tutti i tentativi possibili e immaginabili per far sì che le condizioni si modifichino per sovvenire, in parte ovviamente, alle nostre esigenze.


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Giugno 2018)

Oggi mi sono svegliato felice e fiducioso.

Un grande giorno per l'Italia: radical shit coi fegati scoppiati ovunque e il giuramento alle 16 che manda a casa il penultimo pezzo di PD che ancora ammorba questo paese, ovvero il governo Gentiloni e accoliti.
Peccato che per l'altro dovremo aspettare il 2022.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (1 Giugno 2018)

un rockefeller ha ammesso che dopo il 2020 
intero sistema economico mondiale diventerà un grosso ?

quindi il problema è ancora + grosso 
della questione euro si euro no

ecco xkè stanno cercando di comprare 
le opere pubbliche.. terreni.. industrie.. ecc.. 
xkè il soldo non varrà nulla ! quando accadrà 
lo scoppio dell'ultima bolla finanziaria


----------

